# 02 Grand-----Any Comments Opinions Etc



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

Welp, looking to replace my 97 contour that I was using as a commuter when I had my F350, After it got smacked by a suburban the insurance check was worth more than the car,, so I kept using as a commuter, now with the dump truck, I dont have a "going out" (A smashed contour or a 450 dump isnt what youd call a chick magent) car, or something thats somewhat comfy for the many road trips i make a year. Came across an 02 Grand Cherokee Special Edition, with 84,000 its got the 4.0 V6 in it. Its a little bit higher miles than I'm used to buying used, but its a verry nice truck, clean, and a good price. Are there any major issues with these that people run into down the road? I know the 4.0 is bomb proof (or so I believe had great luck with it in an old cherokee sport) but is there anything else to watch out for? Thanks Guys.

PS-They also have an 05 explorer with a couple thousand more miles, V8, but nto as optioned out as the Grand Cher, Special editon. Think thats a better choice,,,its the same price.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a 2000 GC Limited with the V8 and I loved it. Very comfy and nice to drive. I think they are pretty reliable. I see them with high miles for sale a lot. I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Had a 95 GC with the I6, good truck, noisy, towed a 19 ft cuddy cabin boat well. 

Not fond of explorers, never did get he front end right, look at the suggested front tire pressures they went down year after year trying to solve the issues..


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds good,,,put a deposit on it tonight,,,hopefully have it before the weekend.


----------

